# I am running cm7.2 how do I get better battery life



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

My battery life is horrible can anybody tell me how to get it to last longer? Thanx in advance

sent from my roided out evo 4g


----------



## alaman68 (Sep 27, 2011)

give a tiamat kernel a try. probably 4.1.0 sbc.


----------



## Rainbowtron (Apr 14, 2012)

Turn off Wimax, AP, GPS when not in use.
Tweak your custom levels in auto brightness to dim the screen.
Do not auto-update market apps. Update them while charging instead.
Use CPU Tuner(availible in the Play Store) to underclock while not charging and use the conservative governor.
Limit the frequency of background data updates, like the refresh rate of the News and Weather widget.
Disable wake-lock features of your apps.
Check your battery history in Spare Parts for additional clues about what's draining your battery.


----------



## Rainbowtron (Apr 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention that you should also calibrate your battery. There are apps that can help with that.


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

So I have been running the same setup. There is an earlier forum with the same question.

But since then I have been able to get about 12-13 hours of battery life with the normal battery. This is what I'm running:

Tiamat's Kernal
CM7.2 
Processor: 245-998 on SmartAssV2

But I have been running JuiceDefender Ultimate too. I used the free one for a while but liked it a lot so get he Ultimate. And Juice Defender usually gives me 1.7-1.8 more battery life.

Look at the screenshots below. The battery life screenshot was taken a few days ago. It was on Airplane mode for like 1.5 hours (I was at a show) but nevertheless the battery life was impressive. I still had 8% left. And the other one shows my JuiceDefender. The third one shows my settings for JuiceDefender.

Hope this helps. I honestly think JD helps the most. Just download the free one and mess around with the settings and then wait a few days for it to do work. I believe that more simple the settings, the best.

Try it and see what happens.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidov (Mar 29, 2012)

KM00000 said:


> So I have been running the same setup. There is an earlier forum with the same question.
> 
> But since then I have been able to get about 12-13 hours of battery life with the normal battery. This is what I'm running:
> 
> ...


Which radio version are you using? i think mine is draining my battery...


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

davidov said:


> Which radio version are you using? i think mine is draining my battery...


So I don't know exactly what radio version means. But I took screen shots and this is what it means. Hopefully none of my personally information will be released with these screen shots.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

